# My 2013 Garden



## rev_2004 (May 29, 2013)

View attachment 297707
My first garden. Might ha ve overdone it. It is 94' x 35' :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sagetown (May 29, 2013)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Preston (May 29, 2013)

My garden for this year is going to be a flop. Planted 9 Romaine lettuce plants, 2 made. 4- 40 ft rows of sweet corn, something has pulled 80 per cent of the sprouts up. Purple hull peas, half didn't come up. The only thing doing well is the summer squash plants and 4 tomato plants. This is a real disaster for me.

Maybe I'll replant, I don't know yet.


----------



## tbow388 (May 30, 2013)

*Looks good*

Looking good so far. Keep working in it and it will look that good all year.


----------



## farmer steve (May 30, 2013)

lookin good. keep them pesky weeds out.


----------



## JHctRednek (May 30, 2013)

Looking good so far! When I was a kid that's about the size garden we had, worked well for us we just didn't grow many sprawling plants and it worked well.



Preston said:


> My garden for this year is going to be a flop. Planted 9 Romaine lettuce plants, 2 made. 4- 40 ft rows of sweet corn, something has pulled 80 per cent of the sprouts up. Purple hull peas, half didn't come up. The only thing doing well is the summer squash plants and 4 tomato plants. This is a real disaster for me.
> 
> Maybe I'll replant, I don't know yet.



I would bet crows got to your corn. Usually around here if the seeds got taken its turkeys and if the sprouts got pulled its crows.


----------



## Preston (May 30, 2013)

Thanks. I got um out there.


----------



## rev_2004 (May 31, 2013)

Already had to replant watermelon, cantaloupe, squash, cuccumber. Geese and birds got to all the seeds.


----------



## Preston (May 31, 2013)

Wow........yesterday I planted a row of okra in place of a row of corn. Out of 12 hills of watermelon and cantaloupe, I have one of each. This has just been a mess this year.


----------



## rev_2004 (Jun 14, 2013)

View attachment 300057
View attachment 300057
View attachment 300057
This a updated pic. from 6-12-13. Have small tomatoes, yellow crooked neck sqaush peppercini, radishes, & green onions all coming on.


----------



## Preston (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks like a pretty nice stand of corn too.


----------



## djones (Jun 14, 2013)

Where's all the rocks ? Up here we have to plant inbetween the piles of rocks that crop up every year. When I disc a field it sounds like a rock picker that has bad bearings. I'm jealous.


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 14, 2013)

djones said:


> Where's all the rocks ? Up here we have to plant inbetween the piles of rocks that crop up every year. When I disc a field it sounds like a rock picker that has bad bearings. I'm jealous.



same here.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rev_2004 (Jun 14, 2013)

Not many rocks in this part of our county. This is all good black dirt.


----------



## Preston (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, down here most of the rocks in the fields are already picked up. 200 years of cotton farming took care of that. But the land ain't worth shooting cuz of the cotton. That stuff sucks all the good out of the dirt. It takes a long time to get it built back too.


----------

